# Performance Knls Pups update



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is Barca, I know he is fat but I just got him back on Friday. I will start to condition him this week then take more pictures. He looks just like his mom, Siren!


























Yeah I need to teach him to out! lol


























Ok Crixus was being a diva dog and she felt it was WAY too cold to stack! He back is really arched because she is shivering :rofl:










Ok I had to take matters into my own hands! My poor baby is so scared up I hope they start to fade.

































This is Varro I just love his head!








































































I know it's blurry but this is a funny picture

































Holly and Doug can you add of a few pictures of the other pups? Thanks!


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL, True Terriers!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Every pup that came out of that litter is just beautiful!I like Varro the best though.


----------



## Tellu367185 (Jan 22, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow!! Crixus and Varro reallllyy take after Zorro!!! Varro looks ALOT like Zorro and Ozzy (Zorro X ebony)!! I'm loving Barca as well.... you just need to keep all three!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They are all looking great. Geeze Barca really is the spitting image of his Mom. I think Varro needs to come be a California dog like Dosia  He has the same little black eyebrows as Marley does, I love that it makes their face look so much more expressive


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is Siren, see how much she looks like Barca?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They really do look a lot a like. Their chest patches are really close too. I think that why I love him so, Sire has always een one of my favorite dogs on this forum


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Very similiar head and body shapes too!! I think Earl looks lot like his momma as well!! That was a really nice blend of both parents!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yesh it is funny to see that Barca takes after Siren, Earl is a nice blend of both, and Crixus and Varro take after Zorro. That was a nice breeding! Zorro always makes nice pups


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think it was an excellent breeding look at all these well rounded gorgeous pup  LUCKY!!!! lol


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

If I didn't have so dang many boys I'd come steal one of these!! Course you know I'm over ran with boys, I'm wanting alllllll girls the next breeding I do..lmao


----------



## Hotspur (Jan 25, 2011)

Absolutely stunning dogs.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

All your dogs look fantastic, this one is no different. He`s gorgeous.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Lisa, they are looking great!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Heres the bestist and greatest puppy!!! Xena


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY Xena zoo!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I lover her too she's a little doll. I just love how her face looks so sweet and feminine


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg Lisa, can I please have Barca, he was my fave puppy out of that litter  Theya re all gorgeous, turned out just wonderfully


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking Good Ummm where is Earl  LOL He's my Favorite!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good looking crew


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Your dogs are looking excellent, amazing display of genetics. wow they are stunning


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few of Earl AKA Berry's Spartacus. I might be a little bias, but I think all the pups are looking GREAT!!!





































Mr. Stink Eye!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg I just love him, Earl is gorgeous, ALL of these pups are just stunning


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I do have to agree this is a stunning litter, each puppy having its own awesomeness.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They are all lovely.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY Earl! now this thread is complete!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

again Lisa, this was an awesoem breeding that produced some gorgeous APBT's, job well done


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, they are all maturing VERY NICE!

It's amazing how fast they grow, right?

All of your dogs are absolutely beautiful! But I LOVE me some Barca!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a couple of shots from today.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

WOW!!!! Earl is looking amazing!!!!!!! That boy is just so gorgeous and he has the most beautiful eyes. I think he turned out to be the perfect blend of both of his parents. Some pics he looks more like his momma and others he looks like his dad. I can't wait to see this boy mature. You and your wife are doing an amazing job with him


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Doug I am no expert maybe even a little biased but I think you got the pick of the litter


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Barca is amazing looking wow! they all have such great structures, I am jelaous ! lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Tara you’re far too kind. For Lori and I, Earl really was the pick of the litter. What I wanted in a dog I got and more. Yes, he’s a looker, but he’s much more than that. Earl is truly the complete package, looks, intelligent, drive and loves people. We got lucky twice with Earl. First getting in contact with Lisa regarding the litter and having a great conversation on what I was looking for in a dog. Lisa’s answer was Spartacus now know as Earl. The second was getting in with Leri for training. I can’t praise Leri’s talents as a trainer enough. The lady knows her $hit and know how to get the most out of a dog. She’s such a pleasure to work with and learn from. Everything just came together and for that Lori and I are very thankful. Thank you Lisa for a wonder family member!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Earl is gorgeous are you doing French ring with him ?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Tara you're far too kind. For Lori and I, Earl really was the pick of the litter. What I wanted in a dog I got and more. Yes, he's a looker, but he's much more than that. Earl is truly the complete package, looks, intelligent, drive and loves people. We got lucky twice with Earl. First getting in contact with Lisa regarding the litter and having a great conversation on what I was looking for in a dog. Lisa's answer was Spartacus now know as Earl. The second was getting in with Leri for training. I can't praise Leri's talents as a trainer enough. The lady knows her $hit and know how to get the most out of a dog. She's such a pleasure to work with and learn from. Everything just came together and for that Lori and I are very thankful. Thank you Lisa for a wonder family member!


You know how we roll sweet cheeks


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

GREAT looking dogs in here!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Earl was the conformation pick of the litter and it was hard to let him go! I knew Doug and Lori would be the perfect owners for him as soon as we talked about what they wanted in a dog. I am so luck that my pups found such great homes even though I got Barca back. I think getting Barca was fate, he is where he belongs! So drum roll please....... I decided to place Crixus and keep Varro and Barca..... when she is ready and it is all settled you will know who got her.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I think Barca is awesome looking!!! Any updated pics on the dog all the way on the right in your first banner? Sorry, can't remember the name even though I asked you about her before.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd have to agree with LR, ^^^ Im loving Crixus, thats a baaaaaaaad Beezy, Barca and Varro are great looking studs as well, Varro looks like Zorro but shaped like Siren with a lil blocker type head looks like a cobra, LOL and Barca well he looks like a real nice specimen of jocko/redboy red nosed red brindled dogs... reminds me alot of some Hooch pups I had back when. You have some kickAzz bulldog miss..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks FH!b I can't wait till Varro fills out he looks like a pup right now but when he fills out I think he is going to be one nice bulldog!! Barca is a beast! he is coming along real nice and is just like him momma..... time will tell but I am thinking a Barca x Siren breeding in the future. Zorro and Siren's peds are not that tight and Barca is the working pick of the litter they might make some crazy bulldogs!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Earl was the conformation pick of the litter and it was hard to let him go! I knew Doug and Lori would be the perfect owners for him as soon as we talked about what they wanted in a dog. I am so luck that my pups found such great homes even though I got Barca back. I think getting Barca was fate, he is where he belongs! So drum roll please....... I decided to place Crixus and keep Varro and Barca..... when she is ready and it is all settled you will know who got her.


I think Doug and Lori were a great choice for Earl, Lisa. I love what they are doing with him; his picture updates are probably my favorite! He looks like he is loving every second of it too.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's the last two of Earl that I'll post in this thread
.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Varro's head stunning! Hmmm.....ooooh  Can i feature some of your puppies in a pibble only pic with Rascal?? 
I so love these pics...especially Varro. I must meet him one day *swoon*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> Here's the last two of Earl that I'll post in this thread
> .


That is one sexy boy!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Varro's head stunning! Hmmm.....ooooh  Can i feature some of your puppies in a pibble only pic with Rascal??
> I so love these pics...especially Varro. I must meet him one day *swoon*


Of course you can!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

they look great!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey looking good!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow lisa awesome litter, they all look amazing!!!!


----------

